# HR24-500 and Slingbox Classic



## Skizza (Jul 4, 2010)

Any ideas on how I can connect the HR24-500 to both my HDTV and Slingbox Classic? According to the Slingbox, if there is an available output on my Receiver, I can use it to connect to Slingbox. So I have HDMI out (from HR24) to TV, and tried S-Video out (from HR24) to slingbox, but it isn't getting a signal from HR24.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I have my pro connected svid from hr20 and composite from hr24.. both work fine


----------



## Skizza (Jul 4, 2010)

houskamp said:


> I have my pro connected svid from hr20 and composite from hr24.. both work fine


So you have composite out to Slingbox and HDMI out to your TV? Did you change any settings on your HR24?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have an HR24 with a Slingbox, and all you have to do is hook it up. All the outputs are active at the same time.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

As Mr. Sweet has stated, all the outputs are open. So you should be able to use the S-Video. 

I have (in my basement) an HR21-100 with HDMI to the 50" DLP and component and audio outs to my new SlingBox Solo!!! Love it!!!!!


----------



## Urbanherder (Jul 4, 2010)

"Skizza" said:


> Any ideas on how I can connect the HR24-500 to both my HDTV and Slingbox Classic? According to the Slingbox, if there is an available output on my Receiver, I can use it to connect to Slingbox. So I have HDMI out (from HR24) to TV, and tried S-Video out (from HR24) to slingbox, but it isn't getting a signal from HR24.


I had the same issue. In order for my slingbox to work without the whole system on I have to unplug the HDMI cable. If the receiver is on, no trouble it works fine, but if everything BUT the DVR is off, then the HDMI cable has to be unplugged from the DVR. 
If anyone has the answer to this issue, I'd love to hear it as well.

Blair


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Interesting, cuz I was thinking that this could not be a HR24 issue, and I would have to say it would not be a D* receiver issue. So try what Blair says and see what happens. Can you hook up the HR24 with component and S-video to the Sling and see what happens.


----------



## Skizza (Jul 4, 2010)

Urbanherder said:


> In order for my slingbox to work without the whole system on I have to unplug the HDMI cable. If the receiver is on, no trouble it works fine, but if everything BUT the DVR is off, then the HDMI cable has to be unplugged from the DVR.
> If anyone has the answer to this issue, I'd love to hear it as well.
> 
> Blair


Not sure I understand. It's not working for me even WITH the HR24 on...



webby_s said:


> Interesting, cuz I was thinking that this could not be a HR24 issue, and I would have to say it would not be a D* receiver issue. So try what Blair says and see what happens. Can you hook up the HR24 with component and S-video to the Sling and see what happens.


I'll give it a shot and report back.


----------



## sheureka (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a Sling Classic with s-video and audio cables running from my DVR and HDMI running to the TV (and audio out to the A/V receiver). It works fine for me. If all of the components are off I turn the DVR on with the remote wherever I'm slinging (computer or phone) and none of the other components have to be on. - sheureka


----------



## Skizza (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok, Follow up....there is only one audio out on the HR24 so how can I connect it via S-video to Slingbox and via component cables to TV and have sound on both?


----------



## Skizza (Jul 4, 2010)

sheureka said:


> I have a Sling Classic with s-video and audio cables running from my DVR and HDMI running to the TV (and audio out to the A/V receiver). It works fine for me. If all of the components are off I turn the DVR on with the remote wherever I'm slinging (computer or phone) and none of the other components have to be on. - sheureka


Do you have the same receiver I do?

This from Slingbox forum:

The HDMI connection will most likely shutdown the analog ports due to High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP).
(http://support.slingbox.com/get/KB-5000188.html)
(http://support.slingbox.com/get/KB-5000221.html)​


----------



## loganbay (Oct 15, 2006)

s-video will not produce hd video. you must use hdmi or comp.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Crap, you're right, I remember now that the Hx24's only have the one audio out. My bad. Do you have another box (Hx2x) that you could hook it to just to by pass the HDMI and see if it's that. I don't get why it would be an HR24 issue but there has been HDMI handshake issues in the past.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Skizza said:


> This from Slingbox forum:
> The HDMI connection will most likely shutdown the analog ports due to High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP).




I have this hooked up through my HR21-100 without any issues (component to Sling Solo and HDMI to Pannasonic DLP)


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Skizza said:


> Ok, Follow up....there is only one audio out on the HR24 so how can I connect it via S-video to Slingbox and via component cables to TV and have sound on both?


 I'm guessing you are using the L&R out for your TV? I use the optical for my surround sound.. you could just use a "Y" cable to split it to slingbox..


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Skizza said:


> Do you have the same receiver I do?
> 
> This from Slingbox forum:
> The HDMI connection will most likely shutdown the analog ports due to High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP).
> ...


 I have only heard of the component outputs having this problem.. svid and composite are only SD outputs and don't fall under this requirement..


----------



## Skizza (Jul 4, 2010)

loganbay said:


> s-video will not produce hd video. you must use hdmi or comp.



Yeah, THAT goes without saying, that is not my issue at the moment.


webby_s said:


> Crap, you're right, I remember now that the Hx24's only have the one audio out. My bad. Do you have another box (Hx2x) that you could hook it to just to by pass the HDMI and see if it's that. I don't get why it would be an HR24 issue but there has been HDMI handshake issues in the past.


No other DTV boxes (that aren't in use) except for a VERY old one from testing days, oh, and a CNX over the air receiver


houskamp said:


> I'm guessing you are using the L&R out for your TV? I use the optical for my surround sound.. you could just use a "Y" cable to split it to slingbox..


Yeah, no surround sound, I'm going straight to TV



houskamp said:


> I have only heard of the component outputs having this problem.. svid and composite are only SD outputs and don't fall under this requirement..


So it's moot to even disconnect HDMI and connect to tv via components as there is no HDMI caused conflict or output shutoff.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have two Slingbox Classics (both connected to HR22-100's) and one Slingbox Pro (connected to HR24-500). All 3 are connected to TV with HDMI (one using a DVI adapter) and to Sling via either s-video or composite video, and red/white audio. Where necessary, I used Y cables for the audio to feed it to two places.

I have never had a problem getting audio and video, with or without TV on.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

houskamp said:


> I'm guessing you are using the L&R out for your TV? I use the optical for my surround sound.. you could just use a "Y" cable to split it to slingbox..


Component to TV, Composite to Slingbox and 2 Y adapters for audio is your best bet .. Click on picture to go to source.


----------



## Skizza (Jul 4, 2010)

I get to THIS step in the setup










then it kicks me to this screen










Once I enter password, it takes me back to step one in the process


----------



## Skizza (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok, tried to connect using component and composite, still same problem, so as suspected it has nothing to do with HDMI connection.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Skizza said:


> Ok, Follow up....there is only one audio out on the HR24 so how can I connect it via S-video to Slingbox and via component cables to TV and have sound on both?


There's only one Analog audio out, there are 2 digital audio outputs.

You can use component with one of the opticals. Or, if you must use Analog for both, split the analog output.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Skizza said:


> Ok, tried to connect using component and composite, still same problem, so as suspected it has nothing to do with HDMI connection.


Oh, ouch. That has me worried. I come to the conclusion that its a Sling Classic issue? If so, would a Sling Solo or Sling Pro be in your near future for a purchase?

I think it has to be something on the Sling side of things really. But I am hoping I am wrong, for your benefit so you don't have to buy a new one.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

Has anyone confirmed that the Svid and analog audio outputs turn off when using HDMI?? I am looking to upgrade from an HR20 to an HR24 with my sling classic as well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The S-Video and analog audio outputs stay on even if you're using HDMI.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> There's only one Analog audio out, there are 2 digital audio outputs.
> 
> You can use component with one of the opticals. Or, if you must use Analog for both, split the analog output.


Go to Radio Shack and buy 2 Y adapters for the audio outputs. Split your 1 audio out in to 2. I have this setup here in my office. Svideo/RCA Audio 1 to TV, RCA Video 1/RCA Audio 2 with Y adapter to Slingbox and RCA Video 2/RCA Audio 2 with Y adapter to ChannelPlus channel modulator. Works without a hitch.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

> Go to Radio Shack and buy 2 Y adapters for the audio outputs. Split your 1 audio out in to 2. I have this setup here in my office. Svideo/RCA Audio 1 to TV, RCA Video 1/RCA Audio 2 with Y adapter to Slingbox and RCA Video 2/RCA Audio 2 with Y adapter to ChannelPlus channel modulator. Works without a hitch.


I was going to use splitters for audio and video with my H24-700 and Slingbox A/V... I happened to find a four-way component/composite video distribution amp on clearance at RadioShack for $18.97; I can give you the SKU if you're interested.


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

Why is there a need to split the audio cables? Plug the L-R audio cables from your HR24 into the Slingbox Audio In then connect the cable from the Slingbox Audio Out to your TV. The Slingbox is specifically designed to pass through the signal so you can use devices without multiple outputs.


----------



## DB8858 (Sep 25, 2008)

Is the one DTV box all you have? I have my Slingbox Classic hooked up to a second DTV box that is rarely used for watching TV locally. I used to have mine on the HD box with no problems.

Also, when trying to run the Slingbox off your HD DTV box via S-video or composite, have you selected the correct input (on menu: Connect, Video Input) on the Slingbox?


----------



## Brett Stadler (Feb 10, 2005)

I may have scanned thru this thread and missed it but my guess is the MPAA is a pain in the a$$ and the government just plays along because they don't have a clue. Those that steal and boot leg will still figure out a way to do it but we can't simply "record" a movie for future viewing. Anyway, I've read that certain programmers and early releases they can shut off the analog outputs because they are not encrypted. It's complicated and It's all BS. Here's a link to get you started on what the deal may be...

engadget.com/2010/05/07/fcc-will-let-the-mpaa-disable-analog-outputs-kinda/


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Brett Stadler said:


> Anyway, I've read that certain programmers and early releases they can shut off the analog outputs because they are not encrypted.


I believe they can turn off the component video (which is analog) HD output, but they do not turn of the composite video or s-video outputs (also analog) SD outputs.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Guy(s), although you're all trying to be helpful, but are going in the wrong direction as far as solving the problem.

I have plenty of experience with sling media's lineup (both discontinued and current models).

The HR24 as with all directv HRx series models have ALL video and audio outputs active simultaneously. This is not the case with many other companies equipment such as some cable box companies dvrs as expressed and seen all over the net....

Here's the actual potential causes of the issue at hand and the way to get it up and and runing.

1. Make sure you have the latest slingplayer app release installed on your computer. Do NOT use the online setup configuration as some people are having problems with being kicked back to the origional screen after entering their admin password. Install slingplayer descktop for pc or mac (depending on your computer) and run the setup wizard from within the app itself.
*Make sure your slingbox is runing the latest firmware released for it (in this case before it was discontinued.

2. In this case run HDMI out from the HR24 to the TV, then composite video and audio out from the HR214 to the slingbox. Make sure to indicate this connection type during the video setup/configuration wizard in step 1 above).

FYI;
The online version of setup is a good idea, the actual implementation is flawed at this point on most platforms; thus causing issues for many.


----------

